# как произносить "зоопарк"?



## sp4rk13

Я хотела бы знать произношение как "зопарк" ли, "зупарк" ли...

Спасибо большое!


----------



## IrenaVVVV

zAApark (2 А)

Так произносится


----------



## sp4rk13

Спасибо Irena! Сейчас понимаю


----------



## IrenaVVVV

Пожалуйста

Но лучше ответить не "Сейчас понимаю", а теперь ПОНЯЛ. В русском языке  очень важна разница между  perfective  и imperfective.

Например:

Он читал книгу: he was reading the book
Он прочитал книгу: he finished  reading the book

СЕЙЧАС ПОНИМАЮ - I`m "understanding" - не очень правильно ни по-русски, ни по-английски.

Сейчас/теперь понял  I got it now/ Now I understand,  etc
Это гораздо проще понять, если вы говорите по итальянски или французски. 

Удачи


----------



## Sonnia

ударение на -парк


----------



## Q-cumber

irenavvvv said:


> zaapark (2 А)
> 
> Так произносится



Хмммм.... я лично произношу "з*оо*-парк".


----------



## Maroseika

Вы с Волги?


----------



## Enjoyrussian

Мне кажется, что второй гласный звук произносится, как нечто среднее между А и Э.


----------



## Slavianophil

Да, второй гласный звук - редуцированный, нечто среднее между безударными "а", "э" и "ы".


----------



## bilbil

зо-парк, мислите зоо-парк или зоолошка градина


----------



## sp4rk13

Благодарю вас за совет! Я думаю, что у меня сейчас гораздо лучшее понимание произношения... хотя я уверена, что я однако не произношу совершенно 

Irena: Спасибо! Perfective/imperfective всегда смушает меня (даже хотя я также изучаю французски  ) и ваше объяснение полезно... сейчас поняла немножко лучше ^^


----------



## Q-cumber

maroseika said:


> Вы с Волги?



Да нет, не с Волги. Просто я подсознательно делю слово на две части: з*о*о(логический)+п*а*рк. Так и произношу - сначала "з*о*о" ("малое ударение" на первом "о"), потом минипазуза между частями и - п*а*рк с основным ударением.


----------



## Maroseika

Не могу представить себе такого произношения. Неужели вы действительно произносите именно [зоо], а не [заа]?


----------



## IrenaVVVV

maroseika said:


> Не могу представить себе такого произношения. Неужели вы действительно произносите именно [зоо], а не [заа]?



стандартное произношение (zaap'ark)

ну, а если кто-то из Вологды или изобретает свои новые правила...))))


----------



## Q-cumber

irenavvvv said:


> стандартное произношение (zaap'ark)
> ну, а если кто-то из Вологды или изобретает свои новые правила...))))



На чём основана ваша уверенность, что именно такое произношение слова является стандартным? К примеру, в орфоэпическом словаре русского языка под редакцией Резниченко говорится, что в составный словах,  начинающихся с "зоо-" (з*о*омагаз*и*н и т.д.) второй *о*  может звучать отчётливо...правда слова "зоопарк" в словаре нет, к сожалению.


PS Специально скачал "Орфоэпический словарь русского языка под редакцией Ивановой" (2-е стереотипное издание, Москва, 2005 год).

Цитирую: 


> *Нормативные и пояснительные пометы:*
> ....
> 1. Там, где возможны орфоэпические ошибки, но звуковой облик слова совпадает с буквенным, правильное ударение и произношение указывается с помощью подчёркивания одной буквы или сочетания букв....





> ....
> зоол*о*гия
> зооп*а*рк
> зоос*а*д
> ....



Таким образом, правильное, оно же стандартное, произношение слова "зоопарк" будет именно зооп*а*рк, а никакой не "zaap'ark".


----------



## Ptak

Я тоже никогда не слышала, чтобы произносили "_з*оо*парк_". Только "_з*аа*парк_".

В слове "_зоомагазин_" звучит именно "зоо", но это слово длинное, и ударение в нем падает не на следующий слог...


----------



## Q-cumber

ptak said:


> Я тоже никогда не слышала, чтобы произносили "_з*оо*парк_". Только "_з*аа*парк_".
> 
> В слове "_зоомагазин_" звучит именно "зоо", но это слово длинное, и ударение в нем падает не на следующий слог...



Вы все пали жертвами орфоэпической ошибки...


----------



## Maroseika

q-cumber said:


> Таким образом, правильное, оно же стандартное, произношение слова "зоопарк" будет именно зооп*а*рк, а никакой не "zaap'ark".


Таким образом, получается, что все произносят это слово нестандартно и неправильно.
Интересно, а что в этом словаре говорится про "кооперацию" и "кооптацию"?


----------



## vox05

Q-cumber said:


> Таким образом, правильное, оно же стандартное, произношение слова "зоопарк" будет именно зооп*а*рк, а никакой не "zaap'ark".




полез на ютуб, вылезло видео с телеканала "Звезда" (Zklt6kesMyI). 
"Вход в запарках роняет бенгальский тигр". Никакого "зоо", как в "зоомагазине", нет. Потом пресс-секретарь "заапарка" говорит - тоже никакого "зоо".


----------



## Q-cumber

Maroseika said:


> Таким образом, получается, что все произносят это слово нестандартно и неправильно.
> Интересно, а что в этом словаре говорится про "кооперацию" и "кооптацию"?



Почему все? Далеко не все.  

   Слово "кооптация" в словаре не содержится, а слово "коопер*а*ция" приводится без подчёркивания, то есть - произношение этого слова обычно не вызывает затруднений ("кааперация"). Вообще, такие подчёркивания встречаются в словаре довольно редко, - только в тех словах, которые часто произносят ошибочно (лом*о*та, многож*е*нец, небыти*е*, новорожд*ё*нный и т.д.).     

Статья про орфоэпию, которую ст*о*ит почитать. 

PS Если кому-то интересна ссылка на словарь, пишите в ПС.


----------



## Maroseika

q-cumber said:


> Почему все? Далеко не все.
> 
> Слово "кооптация" в словаре не содержится, а слово "коопер*а*ция" приводится без подчёркивания, то есть - произношение этого слова обычно не вызывает затруднений ("кааперация").


 Как же так, [кааперация] и [зоопарк]? В словаре, должно быть, ошибка. А вы точно произносите -оо-? Может быть, вам так только кажется? Попробуйте перед зеркалом: -оо- вызовет заметное округление губ. Я попробовал - выходит -аа-. Не совсем, конечно, -аа-, но нужного значка у меня тут нет. Во всяком случае, эти гласные произносятся без напряжение губ, что означает, что -о- там нет.


----------



## Q-cumber

maroseika said:


> Как же так, [кааперация] и [зоопарк]? В словаре, должно быть, ошибка. А вы точно произносите -оо-? Может быть, вам так только кажется? Попробуйте перед зеркалом: -оо- вызовет заметное округление губ. Я попробовал - выходит -аа-. Не совсем, конечно, -аа-, но нужного значка у меня тут нет. Во всяком случае, эти гласные произносятся без напряжение губ, что означает, что -о- там нет.



 Я, после того как была открыта данная тема, много раз задумывался над этим вопросом... таки да, я произношу "о" отчётливо, хотя, конечно, и не по-вологодски.  Моя интуиция (которая с успехом заменяет информацию  )  однозначно подсказывает мне, что здесь надо произносить "о", и словарь это подтверждает.  Некоторые причины, по которым сюда просится "о", я изложил выше: это составное, частичносокращенное слово, образованное  из прилагательного "зоолог*и*ческий". Аналогичные слова: химзав*о*д, автосал*о*н, ремб*а*за и пр. При произношении такие слова интонационно делятся на две части, по "шву". При этом появляется небольшое "вторичное" ударение, которое подчёркивает "полуударные" буквы.  Никакой ошибки в словаре нет  - во всех без исключения словах начинающихся на "зоо-"  буквы "о" подчёркнуты: зоол*о*гия, зо*о*лог, зоос*а*д, зоот*е*хник и т.д.

Всё вышеизложенное - исключительно ИМХО.
Ps Кстати, обнаружил в словаре много для себя интересного. К примеру, слова з*у*бровый, зубч*а*тый, к*и*новарь я произносил неправильно.


----------



## Panda Nocta

Широко употребляемые сложные слова, особенно если они невелики, обычно побочного ударения не имеют: _пылесо́с, водосто́к, садово́д, водопрово́д, чернозём, благода́рный, дальнозо́ркий, землеме́р, многовеково́й._ Без побочного ударения произносятся, несмотря на их значительный объем, и такие распространенные слова, как _землетрясе́ние, сельскохозя́йственный_ и другие.


http://slovari.yandex.ru/dict/zarva/1003974


В самом словаре "зоопарка" нет, но есть зоосад. С единственным ударением.


заапарк


----------



## Maroseika

Q-cumber said:


> Я, после того как была открыта данная тема, много раз задумывался над этим вопросом.
> 
> 
> 
> А с зеркалом пробовали? Я только так и пришел к окончательнмоу выводу.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Некоторые причины, по которым сюда просится "о", я изложил выше: это составное, частичносокращенное слово, образованное  из прилагательного "зоолог*и*ческий".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Я согласен с Пандой Ноктой: составность слова не обязательно требует второго ударения, ведь составность обычно не осознается, а просто длинные слова в РЯ обычно не требуют вторичного ударения.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Аналогичные слова: химзав*о*д, автосал*о*н, ремб*а*за и пр. При произношении такие слова интонационно делятся на две части, по "шву".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ну нет, не делятся. Вот ей-богу, не делятся. Разве что, в жанре: "Стройной колонной проходят по Красной площади работники и работницы Краснознаменного, ордена Ленина и ордена "Знамя труда ГДР" автосалона "Мерседес-Южное Бутово"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Кстати, обнаружил в словаре много для себя интересного. К примеру, слова з*у*бровый, зубч*а*тый, к*и*новарь я произносил неправильно
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .
> Вы чересчур строги к себе. Например, Горбачевич в словаре "Трудностей..."  "з*у*бчатый" всего лишь не рекомендует, что означает постепенное вытеснение устаревшего варианта с ударением на второй слог.
> P.S. Кажется,  "зубровый" существует исключительно применительно к Приокскому заповеднику...
Click to expand...


----------

